# Manchester Police retire badge of slain officer



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Manchester Police retire badge of slain officer*









MANCHESER, N.H. -- Manchester Police honored slain officer Michael Briggs on Friday by retiring his badge. 
Briggs was shot and killed while investigating a domestic disturbance in October. 
His badge number -- 83 -- was formally retired from service at police headquarters Friday morning. 
Briggs was remembered for his dedication to the community and his family. 
"Officer Briggs did not lose his life. He gave it in service to this great country, and that's what we are honoring here today," Chief John Jaskolka said. "A police officer pledges to keep our todays safe, knowing full well it could cost them their tomorrows." 
"He wore his badge proudly, and he served his country and his city with distinction," Attorney General Kelly Ayotte said. "He lived his life with courage, integrity and compassion." 
Briggs' wife, Laura Briggs, and their two young sons were presented with the flag that flew over the police department the day he died. 
Briggs' partner bore the plaque to the front lobby, where it will hang with Manchester's three other fallen officers.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Rest In Peace, Mike.


----------

